# I went to the Medtronic Workshop today! :)



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2010)

So, I thought I would feed back a little about my day incase anyone is interested!

I was invited by my team to attend a Medtronic Educational Workshop today. It ran 11am to 3pm, with a lunch included (M&S platters and so forth- yummy!) and I really enjoyed it. Incase anyoen is wondering wether something like this is worth negotiating a day off work to attend (which can be a battle in itself), I would definately say it has been worthwhile.

There were three people from medtronic there, one who was new and observing, another who works on their educational programs and training and then a lady who is a "Field educator" who mainly hosted the day. I was seriously impressed by this lady - I thought my DSN was in a league of her own but this girl knew her stuff, and then some. Seriously, I would pay to have pumping tuition with this lady- what a find for Medtronic.

She has demonstration pumps that we could practise in (pink too!) and went through all bolusing and "advanced bolusing" and things that hadnt occured to me before. She recomends that anything over 60g is bolused using a dual or square which I hadnt heard before. She talked about basal testing to a point that I am actually even inspired to do it 

*My findings/new discoveries for the day!*

So- Medtronic now do a holiday pump loan scheme! They will lend you a holiday pump to take with you incase yours breaks for free. However, if you loose or damage it you are liable for the ?2,800 it costs to cover it. Its good they are doing this- it rivals the service from Animas that have been doing it for a while I understand.

Skins- there is a new UK website that you can now buy them from (but they are expensive! A pack of 5 is about ?20!). It is www.medtronic.coovz.com but Bev please check you inbox, Ive picked up a couple of freebes and a camo one for Alex!

Carelink- not compatable with Windows 7 still, but will be in August allledgedly...

I had no idea but frio do a pump sized frio that sits on your belt if you want to wear it out and about on a hot holiday and in direct sunlight, or on the beach or what-not http://www.friouk.com/buy/Pump Wallet so I shall be getting one of those.

The medtronic lady also swears by these websites for really good carb counting and pictures of food and portion sizes etc (I havent checked it out as yet) but you may be interested http://www.carbsandcals.com and http://www.nutritionaldata.com

I also met a good bunch of people and we did an email list to keep in contact and I went for a drink with 2 girls afters- what more can you ask???


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

Excellent Lou! You can put your new found knowledge into practice with 80g of profiteroles tomorrow!


----------



## Rainbow (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh it sounds fantastic. I wish my team offered something like this.  I did mention it to my DSN when I saw her last week and she said she would contact Medtronic about setting something up in the future. I 'll forward your findings to her if thats ok in hope she presses ahead with it asap.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention in the first place.  Theres soooo much I need to know.  Doing ok though.  HbA1c after almost 8 weeks is still 6.9 so the terrible highs haven't caused too much damage. Taking it steady and hoping for 6.5% next time.   Sue x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats fab rainbow! You must be really pleased.

It was really good for me because I think after a year pumping (which isnt long in the grand scheme of things, but feels like an age) I have taken my foot off the gas and become very habitual, using the same functions every day. The pump does so much and I forget to use most of its functions. Its refreshing- I had become quite content with what I knew, thinking that was the limit of the knowledge I would achieve...and there is so much more.

We got a Medtronic folder with printout of the over heads and talks (what I wrote up the top is only a brief thing on what we discussed) but we did a lot of graph work and profiles which was great, and I hate maths!

This lady from Medtronic should be cloned, duplicated and put in every pump clinic in England. Its great to meet people from the company that actually we instill a lot of blind faith in to help us with our diabetes. I have a very positive feeling about pumping and the future.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2010)

That's amazing lou - I'm so envious. Interested in the dual wave over 60g and the frio pump thing - will be getting one of these too!

Now that I think about it, I think we dual wave those kinds of numbers more often than not, because of the type of carb. Is as matter of course to avoid whack of insulin?

What a positive experience!


----------



## bev (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds great Lou! I would be interested in going to one of these - how did you find out about it? I wonder if they are planning anymore?Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

My team sent me a letter. Only ten places on each so you had to phone and reserve a place and if demand was high they would organise two dates....pretty good I thought.

I really would recommend it if you are offered one.


----------



## Viki (Jul 5, 2010)

That sounds fab Lou - Ive got my animas group refresher thing coming up soon too.

I think I've been exactly the same as you, got a bit complacent, using the same old day to day functions, so im looking forward to a bit of a shake up.

Plus its made me knuckle down a bit in the last few weeks so that i dont look like a complete failure in case all the others are perfect pumpers!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 5, 2010)

Viki- you plonker- there is no such thing as the perfect pumper! 

We will have to compare notes betweent he animas and the medtronic ones. Should be good.

PS- Missed you the other day dude xx


----------



## Viki (Jul 5, 2010)

I know - I was so sad I actually burst into tears sat morning 

I think in my latest round of pump enthusiasm, i may actually have cracked my weekday basals, now to work on those pesky weekends . . .!!


----------



## randomange (Jul 5, 2010)

Viki said:


> That sounds fab Lou - Ive got my animas group refresher thing coming up soon too.
> 
> I think I've been exactly the same as you, got a bit complacent, using the same old day to day functions, so im looking forward to a bit of a shake up.
> 
> Plus its made me knuckle down a bit in the last few weeks so that i dont look like a complete failure in case all the others are perfect pumpers!!!




Ooh, is that something specific to your clinic?  I had no idea Animas do these kind of things - I'd love to go to one!


----------



## Viki (Jul 5, 2010)

randomange said:


> Ooh, is that something specific to your clinic?  I had no idea Animas do these kind of things - I'd love to go to one!



Im not sure Ange, I just had an email from my DSN asking me if i wanted to come along. I think theres only aout 5 or 6 of us looking at the email distribution list.

Its not till the 27th i think, but ill ask if its an animas thing in general


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 6, 2010)

I received my "Pump Frio" today in the post. Its lovely, has anyone else got one?

I am a wee little bit disapointed- the belt loop is not very wide and it is at the top, I think I expected it to be in the middle to even it out (it is a little bulky) and my work belt doesnt fit through it. Unfortunately that was what I bought it for! When I stand outside at work in the heat and I have to use this kind of belt only which is work issue 

Nevermind- it is cute, and defo will be great for holidays etc.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I was going to order one for hols, but E doesn't wear belts! Is there no way to clip it somehow..... Hmmmmm, seems a little limited. How will you use it on hols?

Xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll put an ordinary belt through it or somehow adapt the spibelt in combo with it!

It could possibly go in a large pocket?? Perhaps I am trying to be over creative!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2010)

Do you think that the pump clip itself will somehow work in combination...? We don't have a spibelt, and he's rather anti wearing one for some reason... He probably *will* always have pockets (prob on *outside* of shorts, as is fashion), but do you think cooled (eg ballooned up) frio will be heavy ish too, and crash against legs in pocket....Lordy....

xxoo


----------



## tracey w (Jul 8, 2010)

Just wondering if its just a bit gimicky? (playing devils advocate here )

I have the frio travel pouch which is brilliant for transporting insulin on journeys until you can put in the fridge etc. But to be honest do you really need to keep the pump chilled? I had no problems with it on  my holiday last year. Obviously I tried to keep it out of direct sunlight but all was fine. Plus, I have taken to wearing my pump in my bra mostly these days, that would be soooooooooooooo cold!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 8, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Do you think that the pump clip itself will somehow work in combination...? We don't have a spibelt, and he's rather anti wearing one for some reason... He probably *will* always have pockets (prob on *outside* of shorts, as is fashion), but do you think cooled (eg ballooned up) frio will be heavy ish too, and crash against legs in pocket....Lordy....
> 
> xxoo



I tell you P, not a truer word spoken. I was at work today and the thermometre for  the room I was in was 30.9- we were all wet with sweat and it really wasnt pretty. My pump was really warm on body heat, but I'm not high so I can only conclude my insulin is still good to go.

What did cross my mind was that the frio pump would still have been too bulky for work (I wear a lot of equip on my waist already- no room for this!). I think its probably going to be bulky, certainly I agree with your thoughts on a leg pocket- no no no....

I can see this being good for lying on the beach and staying attached, TBH, thats it.

When I get using, I will feed back but for now I would suggest hanging fire!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 9, 2010)

Well sheesh, diabetes, eh?!

Am now wondering if will be useful for just *holding* pump when in in pool, or generally disconnected. Can imagine is pain in butt to keep pump cool in the middle of things - will he run inside and put in fridge or in shade?! Hmmmm... Or maybe we just get large frio bag, which prob need for transporting insulin and a spare pen and glugogen.... All that goes in fridge upon arrival, then freed up for pump upon arrival?

And here's another question: do you have a waterproof bag for pump or kit? I can imagine either or both being imp for beach, sand... And in our two weeks of hot weather, we may well hit beach for change....

Argh! Feel I will never make the decisions I need to make!

Xxoo


----------



## Viki (Jul 27, 2010)

Sitting in my animas pump refresher session now! Will Update tonight when I get home, fingers crossed I learn something dramatic!


----------

